# Lo ideal sería que coincidieran las horas y el propio bioritmo



## Vilaplana

Tengo una duda:
¿Cómo se traduciría la siguiente frase al alemán?
Lo ideal sería que coincidieran las horas y el propio bioritmo.

Gracias.


----------



## Alemanita

Ideal wäre es, wenn die Stunden (Zeit) und der eigene Biorhythmus übereinstimmen würden.

Eso de las horas queda un poco difuso. ¿A qué se refiere?


----------



## Vilaplana

Se refiere a las horas del día, es decir las 2 del mediodía coincide con le cuerpo (bioritmo) porque te pide comer, a las 12 de la noche el cuerpo te pide dormir,etc.
Gracias.


----------



## Alemanita

Ideal wäre es, wenn die Uhrzeit und der eigene Biorhythmus übereinstimmen würden.


----------



## chlapec

Opino que a la frase expresada subyace la idea:

"Sería ideal que adaptáramos el horario de nuestras actividades a nuestro propio biorritmo". Me atrevería a afirmar que es mejor expresarlo así, a efectos de comprensión.
Mein Versuch:
"*Ideal wäre es, wenn unsere tägliche Aktivitäten unserem eigenen Biorythmus anpassen würden*".


----------



## Geviert

Yo pienso que hay torta para todos muchachos, ahí les va:

"Ideal wäre es, wenn die Urhzeiten unserer täglichen Aktivitäten unserem eigenen Biorythmus anpassen würden".

mejor ya no se puede


----------



## kuroki

chlapec, Geviert

"Ideal wäre es, wenn *wir* unsere ... ."  
(Frage an Euch: ist das ein oft vorkommender Fehler spanischer Muttersprachler?  wäre einleuchtend, ist mir in diesem Forum 
aber bisher nicht aufgefallen.)

Zweimal "unser" klingt unelegant, daher mein Vorschlag:

"Ideal wäre es, wenn wir die Abfolge unserer täglichen Aktivitäten dem eigenen Biorhythmus anpassen würden."


saludos,


----------



## Geviert

> hlapec, Geviert
> 
> "Ideal wäre es, wenn *wir* unsere ... ."
> (Frage an Euch: ist das ein oft vorkommender Fehler spanischer Muttersprachler?  wäre einleuchtend, ist mir in diesem Forum
> aber bisher nicht aufgefallen.)


Hallo Kuroki,

welcher Fehler meinst Du hier genau? Wenn Du damit den Gebrauch von  "unser" meinst, gebe ich dir wohl Recht, was den Stil anbetrifft, aber  es ist als solche kein Fehler, würde ich sagen.




> "Ideal wäre es, wenn wir die Abfolge unserer täglichen Aktivitäten dem eigenen Biorhythmus anpassen würden."


Noch ein Vorschlag:

"Ideal wäre es, wenn man die Abfolge/die Zeit unserer täglichen Aktivitäten dem eigenen Biorhythmus anpassen würde."


----------



## chlapec

kuroki said:


> chlapec, Geviert
> 
> "Ideal wäre es, wenn *wir* unsere ... ."
> (Frage an Euch: ist das ein oft vorkommender Fehler spanischer Muttersprachler?
> 
> saludos,


Es war mein Fehler. Ich habe den Satz unbewust falsch geschrieben, und Geviert hat es möglicherweise nicht bemerkt. Ich denke nicht, er ist ein typischer Fehler spanischer Muttersprachler.


----------



## Geviert

ach so, wegen _anpassen_, gut. Ich sehe troztdem keinen phänotypischen Fehler, vielleicht nur einen Tippfehler. ;-)


----------



## kuroki

Geviert schrieb:

"welcher*n* Fehler meinst Du hier genau?"

Das Weglassen des Personalpronomens "*wir*", wäre es nicht zu erwarten, das spanische Muttersprachler die Tendenz haben, diesen Fehler zu begehen?


Nur eine kleine Korrektur zu Deinem Vorschlag:

"Ideal wäre es, wenn man die Zeit*en* unserer täglichen Aktivitäten dem eigenen Biorhythmus anpassen würde."

Ich glaube, Geviert hat sich damit das grösste Stück des Kuchens verdient. (?)


----------



## Geviert

> Ich glaube, Geviert hat sich damit das grösste Stück des Kuchens verdient.


ja, aber nur kalter Hund bitte.

warum _Zeiten _und nicht einfach _Zeit_?


----------



## kuroki

Geviert fragt: "warum _*Zeiten* _und nicht einfach *Zeit*?"

Es hängt davon ab ob wir uns für einzelne Zeitpunkte und Zeitabschnitte der täglichen Aktivitäten interessieren oder die täglichen Aktivitäten als eine Gesamtheit sehen.

Beides ist ok (deshalb hätte ich besser nicht `Korrektur` sagen sollen), für mich klingt *Zeiten* besser.


----------



## Geviert

"Beides ist ok (deshalb hätte ich besser nicht `Korrektur` sagen sollen)" 

Aha! Damit hast du dich auch ein Stück des Kuchens verdient


----------

